# Planted Betta Tank Problem



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a fully planted 10g tank with one male Betta. 2 good sized amazon swords, 3 small amazon swords, 3 anubias Ludawig, Rotala and Red Lotus. Oh, and a java moss carpet and wall i am starting to grow. The Swords and Lotus have begun to die. There leaves become very thin and then eventually die. They were doing great in the other tank, so I am not sure what is going on. I am dosing regularly with Flourish and Excel. Any ideas?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lighting?What type of substrate are you using amazons are root feeders so rely more on the nutrients in the substrate than in the water column.Ive no experience with lotus' though.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

hmmm thats a tough one. I would 2nd the lighting. Its amazing what changing the lighting can do. Do you do any CO2? maybe add some root tabs.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Lotsa root tabs, daily flourish and excel. 2 mini compact color max bulbs which is better lighting then i had before.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

GeminiPrincess said:


> Lotsa root tabs, daily flourish and excel. 2 mini compact color max bulbs which is better lighting then i had before.


You may have too many plants. Does your light fixture have a reflector? How deep is your tank? Are you dosing CO2 with your fertz?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

None of those plants require anything special...hard to believe. Are your swords too close to the galss maybe? I hear if the roots hit the glass and get stunted that side of the plant can be affected. Have you gotten that fert mixture yet and started using it?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> None of those plants require anything special...hard to believe. Are your swords too close to the galss maybe? I hear if the roots hit the glass and get stunted that side of the plant can be affected. Have you gotten that fert mixture yet and started using it?


I just got it today, i dosed the 26 with it but didn't know if the 10s needed it. The swords are right up against the glass, Walter is not going to like it if i have to move everything around again lol.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Could you be over fertilizing if you are not running co2?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

GeminiPrincess said:


> I just got it today, i dosed the 26 with it but didn't know if the 10s needed it. The swords are right up against the glass, Walter is not going to like it if i have to move everything around again lol.


I would only use that stuff once to twice a week and nothing else. It will replace everythng else you currently use except Excel. Start on the low end for dosing....doesn't it say 1-4 drops per gallon? Start using it on your 10g also after your next water change.

Walter?? That the Betta? LOL.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I would only use that stuff once to twice a week and nothing else. It will replace everythng else you currently use except Excel. Start on the low end for dosing....doesn't it say 1-4 drops per gallon? Start using it on your 10g also after your next water change.
> 
> Walter?? That the Betta? LOL.


Yes Walter the Betta! He came from Walmart, poor baby was half dead. I didn't like Wally for his name so i went with Walter!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

GeminiPrincess said:


> Yes Walter the Betta! He came from Walmart, poor baby was half dead. I didn't like Wally for his name so i went with Walter!


Walter from Wal-mart.....that is so _original_


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Walter from Wal-mart.....that is so _original_


*NA*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOLZ,Walter from Wal-Mart.I think maybe you will need to move the sword out a bit.If that doesnt help,then I am stumped.


----------

